# Foreign schools(Ranger) for reserves?



## army (2 Dec 2002)

Re: Foreign schoolsRanger for reserves?





Posted by Richard Kennar from Valcartier QB Canada on April 22, 1999 at 15:53:07:


In Reply to: Re: Foreign schoolsRanger for reserves? posted by BIGe on April 22, 1999 at 15:32:41:



My, you seem to be quite the bitter kinda guy there.


----------



## army (2 Dec 2002)

Re: Foreign schoolsRanger for reserves?





Posted by Ken Newans from Canada on April 22, 1999 at 20:56:17:


In Reply to: Re: Foreign schoolsRanger for reserves? posted by Richard Kennar on April 22, 1999 at 15:53:07:



Ignore him.  He‘ll go away soon enough.


----------



## army (2 Dec 2002)

Re: Foreign schoolsRanger for reserves?





Posted by Mark Bossi M.A. Bossi, Esquire from Toronto Ontario Canada on April 23, 1999 at 15:58:42:


In Reply to: Foreign schoolsRanger for reserves? posted by Andrew Wong on April 22, 1999 at 00:22:38:



To answer your question:  Basically, it‘s difficult.

I know a few guys who‘ve been successful, and have attended courses with the US Marines and the British Army, but they are the exceptions "... to the rule".

You‘ve got nothing to lose by trying, however - I even know somebody with the initials M.A.B. who got their German jump wings!

Meanwhile, put your name in for some Canadian courses.
Dileas.


----------



## army (2 Dec 2002)

Foreign schoolsRanger for reserves?





Posted by Andrew Wong from Kingston ON Canada on April 22, 1999 at 00:22:38:



I know that quite a few regular force infantrymen have attended French Commando or US ARMY Ranger courses. Do such opportunities exist for reservists as well? Thanks.


----------



## army (2 Dec 2002)

Re: Foreign schoolsRanger for reserves?





Posted by BIGe from Canada on April 22, 1999 at 15:32:41:


In Reply to: Foreign schoolsRanger for reserves? posted by Andrew Wong on April 22, 1999 at 00:22:38:



Never happen. You maggots don‘t have the parts!


----------



## army (2 Dec 2002)

Re: Foreign schoolsRanger for reserves?





Posted by BIGe from Canada on April 22, 1999 at 15:38:19:


In Reply to: Foreign schoolsRanger for reserves? posted by Andrew Wong on April 22, 1999 at 00:22:38:



Never happen. You maggots don‘t have the parts!


----------

